# Neurotin and weight gain??



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

i am thinking of talking to my doc about trying Neurotin for my pain; however, I have just recently lost 30 pounds after a 6 month round of Prednisone (steroid) for Crohn's and I certainly don't want to put that 30 lbs back on!! What are your experiences with Neurotin and weight gain??


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i also have crohns,but havnt lost weight for years.i started neurontin almost a year ago i think,and have not had a problem with weight gain at all.its been very helpful with pain,i say give it a try.


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

oh my gosh squrts, thank you SO MUCH for a word of encouragement!! Sometimes that's all it takes for me to take the plunge!! I have had almost constant pain for the last 3 years but I just cannot go through gaining 30 lbs again!! I'm only 5'1" and add an extra 30 lbs to that and you've got yourself a whole lotta woman!! Thanks for the info, I think I'll give it a shot!


----------



## Albion (Feb 14, 2001)

My roommate in graduate school took Neurontin for seizures, I think. I'm pretty sure it was Neurontin-- is that used for seizures? I remember he said it made him gain quite a bit of weight. He started doing cardio exercise every day and kept the weight off, though.


----------



## Albion (Feb 14, 2001)

Yep, it was Neurontin. I just looked it up. He used it for epilepsy. I saw the monograph for it and it said that only 3% of people who used it gained weight. So that's not bad!See: http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic/gabapent_ad.htm


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

your welcome donna.i must say,over 600 mgs gives me problems with my urinary tract.its enouth though.3% aint bad albion.


----------



## gfinster (Jan 11, 2001)

I've been on it for four months for sleep disturbance and have had no problems. I did find that taking vit c tended to minimize its effect and also eating late in the evening. It's a relatively safe drug. Check out www.rxlist.com for more technical info.


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

Thanks for all of your replys. Next time I see my doc, I;m gonna discuss it with her. I am sick of 24/7 pain!!!!!


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

I had pretty good luck with neurontin in terms of my general fibro aches and pains, but I did gain some weight with it (about 8 pounds) and it didn't completely kick my migraines. I am still taking 300 mg. of neurontin at bedtime, but my neuro doc has switched me to a similar drug called Topamax. I take 25 mg. of it twice a day. I don't know how much it helps with fibro, but it does help me sleep better, it stabilizes my mood like the neurontin did, and it is currently being used a lot for migraine prevention. That has been a HUGE problem for me the past two years. Plus, Topamax has the added benefit of causing weight loss in most people. It really curbs your appetite and changes the taste of things. I've lost 5 pounds in the two weeks I've been on it. I just really hope it helps with the headaches. Like I said, neurontin was great for all of the other aches and pains, it just didn't kick the migraines too well.Good luck!AnneMarie


----------



## TroubledHeart (Apr 8, 2002)

i had the worse experience w/neurotin...i had temporary parlysis in my arm w/electrical shocks of pain that went from my neck to my fingertips...in other words the pain was terrrrrrrrrrible...will still not sure what caused this...has this happened to anyone before...we think a nurse my have hit a nerve taking blood...but neurotin turned me into a zombie...basically i was crazy...it was the scarest time of my life...but i have a low tolerance for meds...thankfully that was 2 years ago...IM SO GLAD ITS HELPING ALL OF YOU THOUGH...I think doctors dont always know what to prescibe to their patients when they are intense pain..i think it scares them too...


----------

